# My first flats



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday I decided to try my hand at building some small flat cars. I am casting a few brass pieces using lost wax casting, and needed to check some castings to see how they work. A while back I bought a couple of "unfinished" scratchbuilt wood flat cars.










As I mostly have smaller engines my plan was to cut these in half and build two smaller cars from each base.










With no "written plan" I began by cutting end beams and under frame pieces of wood from my "lumber pile". I have no idea what type of wood most of it is.











These are the bolsters that I cast and wanted to see how they work out, plus a couple of couplers I cast and a pair of wheels/axles.(31 mm Bachmann)











Next I glued the under frame unit together.











Using brass scraps, I centered the under frame on the base.











I glued the under frame to the Base.










I neglected to take a picture of the end beams being glued, but they can be seen in this picture showing the first car assembled.










And a side view of the assembled first car











Today I will assemble the second car and blacken the brass components. More when this is done.

Larry


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

A most excellent first try. I'm happy to see there are still people who can use their hands and brain. Keep up the good work.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Larry. Definitely have to pull the right stuff behind those fine engines.

Bob


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great looking job; see you've caught the fever


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you doing the lost wax yourself, or having someone else do it? Looks like they turned out nice.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work! Could you give me a brief summary of how you cast your pieces? ie mold material, where you got the stock etc. They look great!


Thanks
Matt


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments!
To try and answer some questions, I am by trade a jeweler and have been lost wax casting in silver and gold for over 20 years. So I had all the equipment for casting small things when I became interested in live steam locomotives. Normal procedure is to carve an original out of wax and cast that to make a mold from. Sometimes it is better to make a part in metal and then make a mold from it. The coupler is an example of the original carved from wax, then cast in brass, then a rubber mold is vulcanized around that piece. With the rubber mold you inject wax into it and make the patterns from which you cast the final product. The axle journal was made from brass stock soldered together and then a mold made from it. Once the mold is made you make a wax for each part you want to cast. The wax is burned up in the process, hence the name "lost wax casting".
Here is front and back picture of the journal that I made the mold from.









The wax is "invested" which means it is placed in a plaster-like material called "investment" which hardens around the wax. The wax is then burned out in a kiln, and molten metal is forced into the cavity left by the wax. Lost wax casting is also called "investment casting". 

Hope that answers your questions.
Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahah! You are taking a break from the technical locomotive building to work on cars--it's fun, isn't it, to work on something that just has to look right rather than a mechanism that can fight you. 
BTW, we got dumped on with a foot of snow yesterday, and my track has disappeared again. Just when it was getting warm enough to consider steaming. 
I am busy making chips with the frame of the Porter 0-6-4, and will post some pix on the LS forum when it's done. 

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I did finish the cars, but it took a lot longer than I expected. Here is a picture of both cars assembled with the brass blackened. I did not do anything else to the wood since I do not plan on keeping them. (Now I have too many new ideas for cars !)










Time to get back to work! (and to finish the Heisler)
Larry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too cool.

I once watched a demonstration of "steam casting" at a rock and gem show. He melted pieces of a silver spoon. Was fascinating to watch. Even Susan thought it was cool.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for the explanation of the casting process, Larry. I was hoping for some easy - silicone mold that holds up to 1000deg...







I'm afraid lost wax is a little advanced for me...maybe some day.

Take care
Matt


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

" I was hoping for some easy - silicone mold that holds up to 1000deg..." 

Hmmm....... not with brass, the brass I cast with has a melting temperature of 1650 F and a flow temperature of 1900 F. On the other hand it is very durable. 
Larry


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, your casting look great. Any thought about selling some? 
Dave


----------

